# Shop Organization



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Shop Setup*

I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.

Before I messed around for three or four days hanging shelves and cabinets, I thought I'd ask a few questions to help my thought process along… *What are your personal preferences for your shop?* Do you like the bandsaw and tablesaw, planer, etc to run parallel with each other? Is there an actual tried and true method for where things should go to make things efficient? *Is there one particular feature of your shop that you can't live without?*

My shop space is an entire pole barn, 24×32 with a concrete floor. I'll see about posting some pics soon, if that would help.

Thanks in advance…

-Steve


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


I'm really in favor of my mobile bench. It can accomodate just about any project. Well, I haven't found a non-accomodating one yet. So I would suggest placing your assembly table out in the middle. If it has casters, then you can roll it out of the way.

Something else to consider is that most of your stock comes in 8' lengths. So you'll want to be able to swing a 2×4 and have it accessable to all your saws, etc. In other words: is your miter station too close to the bandsaw, and vise-versa?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of having everything as mobile as possible in my tiny shop, but in a big space like you've got to work with, that may not be so important. About the only thing I would worry about is making sure things are arranged so that you have maximum room for infeed/outfeed on your saws.

One other piece of advice based on my experience: Because there is going to be dust no matter what, I recommend cabinets over open shelving whenever possible.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


I've been considering the cabinet option a lot more lately. I do not have a dust collector yet (besides my shop vac). I don't so much mind the saw dust, but the mice are sometimes overwhelming. Living in the country, it's hard to keep them all out. I've got a couple lazy cats, but they don't do much. So, I'm slowly replacing everything that is open with some cabinets or sealed drawers. About the end of August this year, I'm going to make about 30 sealed containers for the DeCon poison so my dogs can't get to it, and I'm going to put them all over the barns (I'm pretty tired of mice… lol…)

As far as the mobility goes, the bandsaw that I just bought is the first tool I've ever had on a mobile base. I really like being able to easily push it around the shop. I'm trying to finish my miter center now, it's 120 inches long and it has a 52 inch gap between cabinets. The countertops extend 10 inches on each side past the cabinets to the opening for the miter saw. The miter saw will sit on the top in a recess between the counter tops. This leaves a big void underneath. So, I'm thinking of making a mobile assembly cart with cabinets to fit underneath the miter center. It will store under there or come out and be a mini workbench. I really like the idea of the assembly table, because right now it's the top of my table saw…


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


Steve,
I wish I had the space that you do, someday?
I like to keep the jointer, planer, table saw and band saw near where the lumber racks are withenough room to swing full size sheets of plywood around without hitting anyhing. I am a big fan of mobile tables for moving stock from one machine to the next. And fo a assembly table like what Marc (wood whisperer) made for his shop with lots of built in storage for assembly type supplies. I suppose it also depends on where your power plugs are as well.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


I just bought some other electrical boxes. I'm going to do some rewiring and hang three outlets with four plug in's each from my trusses down the length of the barn. I also have outlets every 8 feet or so around the walls. I'm trying to make it where I can put a major power tool in the center and plug it in at the ceiling without having the power cord on the floor to trip on.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


I think Grizzly has a FREE floor plan program where you can arrange various things & move them around… etc… Has a lot of images to select from and you can make your own, IIRC…

Take a look at their site… It's easy to get & use…

Glad you have all that room to play with… you must feel like a KING! (I would!)


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

Because my shop is small, I will have everything mobile. I am going to have an assembly table like Marc of Wood Whisper has. The table saw and assembly table should be the same height. That way assembly table can be your front catch table as well. The miter saw and bench drill drill press will be on one mobile unit. The Ridgid edge/belt spindle sander and Grizzly 12" baby drum sander will be a mobile unit. The Router table will be another mobile unit. The band saw, planer/jointer will be mobile.

All tools and supplies should be behind doors or in drawers. Only thing out would be clamps on walls some where. Even if I had a bigger shop, I would still probably have stationary equipment on wheels. I will be posting some pictures soon. The 200amp service is in and the shop is wired. Plenty of light is a must! The 5HP cyclone is here and I am ordering all the duct work the end of the month. Good Luck! Keep us posted

God Bless
tom


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


Everything in my shop has been moved to a new spot a few times except for the board rack. If you are setting up a shop I would say you should start with wood storage. I would build twice as much storage as you think you need. Doesn't take long to fill them up. :>)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


Steve, I agree with Josh. Get your storage organised first. Deep storage shelves are often useless unless you have items you don't need to access very often.
Putting your machines on mobile stands will help a lot when you have those large pieces to manouvre. 
Either a mobile switch for your dust extractor or a switch at each connected machine is definitely a plus.
My shed is full of stuff I can't live without. LOL


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


Hi Korz.

Setting up your shop depends on the way you like to work. If you look at my shop on my homesite, you'll see that my main 8'x4' workbench, a glueup table on sawhorses, and my tablesaw are in a line down the center. Jointer, drill press, RAS, bandsaw, and planer are to the sides. I like this because all the parts of my current project are on a flat surface with my machines surrounding them. I can measure and do layout of mortises, etc., then turn around and cut & mill or whatever and return them to a work surface for the next step. I have an 8'x3' side bench attached to the wall for my mortising machine, small vise for tuning tenons, and other crap. My shop is fairly good sized, 18'x56', so I have the space I need at this time. I have a separate breaker box for my shop and have 220 installed, although I do not use it yet. My dream would be a big run of face high cabinets w/doors to keep out the dust, but I have to figure out where to put them. Setting up your shop will be a good time.

As always, bbqKing


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


Steve, as you mentioned, everyone has their own way of doing it; and will have numerous ideas. The best solution will come to you after you move things around 3 or 4 hundred times. It's a personal thing. One thing I'll agree with the others about, is a good general purpose/assembly table. Before TWW did his table, David Marks did one for Woodworks on DIY. I feel Marks gives a better and easier to follow process. Check him out at diynetwork.com. You can make it is big or small as you like and it will be an asset in a very short time. In addition to an assembly table, unless you want it strewn with tools, get yourself or build a tool cart. It will allow you to move the most used tools around the shop (screwdrivers, pencils, square, cordless, etc…) as well as allowing you to keep it right next to your assembly table with everything where it is supposed to be.

Tom


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Shop Setup*
> 
> I've looked at a lot of workshop profiles on LumberJocks lately. Everyone tends to setup their shop a little different. For those of you that read my Fire Therapy topic in the coffee lounge, you know that I've been doing a little housekeeping lately. Since my mass exodus of junk, I have an incredible amount of room in my shop to begin to actually set it up for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...


I have been working on the build out of my shop for over a year now. You need to think about how you like to work. Then layer power (where tools CAN go), lighting (so you CAN see your fingers), Dust Collection, and then Storage. Other thing to think about are are you going to run lines for your air compressor, Air Cleaner, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Wall Slat Organizers*

OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.

I like to do things with a certain amount of frugality… recycling everything I can and not buying new stuff. If I have it, and can use it, and it works, I'm OK with that. It doesn't have to look brand new.

So, I came across an old American Woodworker mag (#125 Nov06) not too long ago, that had this idea for a wall slat system. The thing I liked most about this system was that he made his entire shop modular. He had this hanging slat system on workbenches, assembly carts, tool boxes, etc. Everything was able to be put on his assembly carts and organized, and then back on the wall for storage. I liked the idea of having a system with universal hanging capabilities, because that would keep my workbench clutter free from tools and hardware (at least so I think… lol!!).

Anyway, I started putting this up in my shop yesterday. I had everything I needed on my woodrack, so this project didn't cost me a dime. If I had to buy it all new, it would have been in the ball park of $80 or so. I used some 5/8 ply for the backer, it was a shipping crate at one time. I found a good piece of paneling that was unfinished, so I slapped some tung oil on that to seal it up a little. I was lucky to have some 3/4 pine laying around, so those turned out to be the slats. I just got the system up on the wall yesterday, it'll be a little bit before I can continue with all the orgainizers for it. I'll make them as time goes along and more scrap wood is produced.

I made one "quickie" just to show you how it hangs on the wall, then ran out of time.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Oh yes. Very nice. Good start to getting organized. I am sure you will have a ton of fun designing and making storage organizers for your different tools and accessories.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEET, I think this will be pilfered, I mean borrowed many times over. Thanks for posting.


----------



## robbinscabin (Nov 6, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


I agree with Grant! Maybe because I'm already planning on "borrowing" the idea myself! Great Start!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Cunning idea. Must copy thiwhen my new shop is ready.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Looks great!! Please post more as you go along?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Steve, that really LOOKS COOL!! ... and SO Simple!

In looking at your example, it appears that your slats could be a little closer together and still work just fine… or maybe the little Tool Carriers are different in sizes from one to another??

Looks like the Back piece of the Carrier is 1/4" stuff… I guess you then have a 1/4" (+1/32" or so) groove in the upper portion of the slat so the Carrier can fit into it?

Really very NICE!

Thank you for showing!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK.  Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Neat idea Steve & very practical. It's usually the simple ones work best.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Thanks all…

Yes, Joe… all the carriers are different sizes. They range from tool boxes to worktops to little bity simple holders like what you see in the pic. As I build, I'll post more. The slats are 3" with 5" of space between them. The plans called for a 6" gap, but I shrunk it down to fit more in it.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Way COOL! This makes so much ore sense than a peg board system, as the metal pegs are always falling out and then you never have enough of the long ones to hold multiple items on one peg. Feel free to invite yourself over to make one in my woodshop! Dinner is on me!


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


I saw that same article and have hung on to it to do the same. I have been trying to get my shop organized too…if I could find the floor, it would be a lot easier!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve;

Looks like a great system. Some of the most fun I have in the shop is organizing it. (And don't tell anyone this, but I actually enjoy cleaning it! Some kind of Zen thing I think).

Great post.

Lee


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


What did you use for spacers to keep the wood slats from touching the back board?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


I ran the slats thru the tablesaw on their edge with the blade height set at 1 inch. I only shaved off maybe 1/32.










Here it is after it's cut, the 1/4 ply goes on the part of the slat that isn't cut.










Then I cut strips of 1/4" plyboard 2 1/2" wide and just tacked them on the back with brads.










Then, I screwed the entire thing on the wall with drywall screws. Taking the 1/32 off the slat really helps being able to put the organizers in and out of the slats (gives it just a little more room).


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Very clever!


----------



## diggrduggr (Mar 16, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Great adaptation of an excellent idea Steve, similar to a French cleat but easier to construct. Now the real creativeness comes, designing all the custom holders for those odd ball shaped thingamajigs and whatchamacallits.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


this is great! 
Being short of stature and having a deep workbench, everything on the back wall is pretty much inaccessible to me… but this has potential!! 
THanks 
Oh - Rick.. guess what we're going to build??!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


great idea and also good looking Alistair


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

SteveKorz said:


> *Wall Slat Organizers*
> 
> OK. Let me start by saying that my shop is a disaster. More like a DIE-saster. You walk in and it's much like a bad natual disaster, or war zone- and it's actually gotten dangerous. I've lived out of those bucket buddies for years, and quite frankly, I just have never quite been able to get organized.
> 
> ...


Just came across this post and found it to be VERY timely. Great pictures and a great idea.

Thanks!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Hanging saw holder*

I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).

I made this hanger to solve that problem in my shop. I know, it's not pretty, but I made it out of scrap material that I had. The hanger works fantastic. You can use it for anything with a flat blade, like saws or squares.










The entire holder is 16" long. It's made up of short pieces of 2×4 stock- 2" wide. They are cut 90 degrees on one side, and 11 1/2 degrees on the other. If I made another one, I think I would use 15 degrees. Inside the unit are little cams that keep the saw from sliding out.

At first, I was worried that the cams wouldn't hold the saws and the first time I went to beating on the bench, one of them would fall to it's demise on the concrete floor. However, I beat and beat on the wall after I put them up, only to find out that the vibrations seat the saws more securely.

The rubber cams are made from 5/8 outside diameter fuel line hose (because that's what I had laying around). The inside diameter is 3/8. I cut them 1 3/8" long. I cut the heads off some 3/8 diameter bolts and inserted them into the hose to give it a little weight and rigidity.










When you want to store the saw, you put it in from the bottom of the saw hanger first, then when the rubber cam rolls over the blade, you just tug down a bit and the saw is stuck. When you want it out again, you just push up about 1/4 inch and pull it out.

Here's a pic before I enclosed it.










I had just enough time left to knock out a couple more simple tool holders for the wall.










Then, I had to call it a day!

-Steve


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, that is a great idea.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


Neat application.

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


good idea


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


Great idea.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


That is a pretty smart idea there. I like it.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


Thanks all… For the life of me, I can't remember where I saw this. It was in a woodworking mag somewhere. The original idea from the guy that thought it up was to use rubber balls instead of the "fuel hose cams" that I did. But, I wanted to make this and didn't want to run into town and buy round rubber balls…. lol.


----------



## trucker12349 (Nov 9, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


great Idea. It is these simple things that make a our shop ours. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


Great idea Steve!

A shop can never be too organized.

Lee


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


Great idea!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

SteveKorz said:


> *Hanging saw holder*
> 
> I've been working on this wall slat system for a couple days. I only had a couple hours to mess with it today. One of the things that I made was a cam action hanging saw holder. I got tired of storing my saws flat against the wall on a nail. It's inconvenient if you store more than one per nail, then you end up with saws on the bench that you aren't using (getting dull every time something bumps into them).
> 
> ...


Very neat & cost effective Steve.


----------

